# X on a Lenovo T61



## netman4ttm (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anyone gotten X running on a Lenovo T61?
Video - Intel GM965
Monitor LCD 1680x1050
Oddly I can get the screen but keyboard and mouse are dead. No mouse and no Ctrl Alt Backspace although Ctrl Alt Del does work.
No log created.
Tried Desktop BSD got the mouse and keyboard but resolution was 1280x something.
The system was built from ports. 7.1
I think the X server is going for the i915 driver.
Xorg -configure gets the keyboard correctly the mouse is configured to a non-existent /dev/sysmouse
This laptop came with Suse and has run several other Linux variants with no problem.


----------



## tangram (Mar 26, 2009)

Which version of X did you install? Did you use ports or packages?

Post xorg.conf and read /usr/ports/UPDATING. Also take a look of similar threads in this forum section of X.Org.


----------



## netman4ttm (Mar 26, 2009)

Found the discussion in X.org.
Under GM965. Same issues so I'm following that thread.
Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 26, 2009)

netman4ttm said:
			
		

> Oddly I can get the screen but keyboard and mouse are dead. No mouse and no Ctrl Alt Backspace although Ctrl Alt Del does work.



Check this one:
http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com/2009/02/tip-fix-keyboard-layout-problem-with.html


----------



## tangram (Mar 26, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Check this one:
> http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com/2009/02/tip-fix-keyboard-layout-problem-with.html



Though I don't state it on the blog post, those xorg.conf settings also work if you enable hal. Keyboard is PS/2 and the mouse is a MX518 on USB.


----------



## speed (Sep 16, 2009)

I am running FreeBSD 7.1 amd64 on T61. The FVWM window manager is working fine too. But the brank mark of video card is ATI, this is different from yours.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 17, 2009)

My T61 with GM965 works great with OpenBSD & FreeBSD, never had any significant problems with either OS.

This seems to be a generic X problem not related to your notebook's make & model.



> Xorg -configure gets the keyboard correctly the mouse is configured to a non-existent /dev/sysmouse



You need to run moused(8).
To run it, add the following line to /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable=yes
```

Create the file if it doesn't exist yet.

Then run: `# sh /etc/rc.d/moused start` as root.

Restart X and your mouse should work.
It should now also start at boot-time, so you only need to do this once.


----------



## datastream (Sep 18, 2009)

try ps -aux, if you not find haldaemon.install hal then add hald_enable="YES"in /etc/rc.conf.start hald before you startx


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello,

Either install and enable hald as stated above or you can do...


```
If the mouse does not work, you will need to first configure it before proceeding. See Section 2.10.10 in the FreeBSD install chapter. 
Additionally, starting with version 7.4, the InputDevice sections in xorg.conf are ignored in favor of the autodetected devices. To restore the 
old behavior, add the following line to the ServerLayout or ServerFlags section of this file:

Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

Input devices may then be configured as in previous versions, along with any other options needed (e.g. keyboard layout switching).
```


----------



## w1k0 (Sep 25, 2009)

*@Carpetsmoker*

Hi! Do you have working TrackPoint and TouchPad on your T61? On my T60 doesn't work scrolling and third mouse button. Copy and paste function doesn't work in console mode though it works in X Window (I use Window Maker). External USB mouse works well but I'd like to force to the proper work at least TrackPoint.


----------

